# secure a wall frame to cinder block



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

A rather uneducated guess that might get you off in the right direction...

...pilot hole with masonry bit, then bolts into masonry anchors?


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

Thadius856 said:


> A rather uneducated guess that might get you off in the right direction...
> 
> ...pilot hole with masonry bit, then bolts into masonry anchors?


Would tapcon screws work in this situation.


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

No, cinder blocks crumble with tapcons.


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

Towerdog2 said:


> No, cinder blocks crumble with tapcons.


Even if you pre drill holes? If that's a no go, what would work?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will do O.K. with tapcons into the mortar joints---All PL premium to your nailing blocks as some of the tapcons will not grip well.

I usually nail 2 short 2x4s together (about 16 Inches long) like an L when you look at them from the end.

This gives you a good gluing and nailing block---Try the ,22 stud gun into the mortar---If it works that would sure speed up the job.


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> You will do O.K. with tapcons into the mortar joints---All PL premium to your nailing blocks as some of the tapcons will not grip well.
> 
> I usually nail 2 short 2x4s together (about 16 Inches long) like an L when you look at them from the end.
> 
> This gives you a good gluing and nailing block---Try the ,22 stud gun into the mortar---If it works that would sure speed up the job.


 
So I should definitely go through the mortar and not the block itself? And you don't think the .22 gun would shatter it at all?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Some times it works--sometimes not----but Tapcons are slow and the stud gun is fast--so give it a 'shot' and find out----It's an interior partition so no real harm will be done if the .22 does cause some chipping while you figure out the best method---Mike---


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Some times it works--sometimes not----but Tapcons are slow and the stud gun is fast--so give it a 'shot' and find out----It's an interior partition so no real harm will be done if the .22 does cause some chipping while you figure out the best method---Mike---


Thanks...I'll give it a shot...I'll be working on it tomorrow. maybe upload some pics! lol thanks again guys


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

drill into the mortar joints.. or you can drill into the block itself with a 5/16 hammer drill bit then install plastic anchors in the hole.. from there drive screws through the studs into the anchors. 

i work in commercial renovations and facilities management on and off, those methods work like a charm


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> drill into the mortar joints.. or you can drill into the block itself with a 5/16 hammer drill bit then install plastic anchors in the hole.. from there drive screws through the studs into the anchors.
> 
> i work in commercial renovations and facilities management on and off, those methods work like a charm


ok thanks for the tip...I'm going to see how the .22 nail gun does on the first few, if that doesn't seem to work then I'll resort to that. As the door that was supposed to be removed today ... well wasn't...


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I use a ramset gun and shoot into the part of the block where the web goes all the way through. That is, right in the middle of the block, and about an inch and a half from each end. My gun uses one strength load with an adjustable barrel to vary how far it goes in. I have also had good results with tapcons going into the same part of the block.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, we ended up using the .22 ramset and it seemed to have worked thank you everyone


----------

